# Ronan The Accuser Hammer. Quick modelling(lie!) cause i was bored. What do you think?



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 23, 2015)

Here you go dudes:











*Making of Pictures*


----------



## KyrenV (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Ronan The Accuser Hammer. Quick modelling(lie!) cause i was bored. What do you th*

Badass man


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Ronan The Accuser Hammer. Quick modelling(lie!) cause i was bored. What do you th*



KyrenV said:


> Badass man



Now I just want this thing, to smash anything <3 such hammers are coooool.

PS: Thanks man


----------



## Daswhox (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Ronan The Accuser Hammer. Quick modelling(lie!) cause i was bored. What do you th*

Wow really great 
**


----------

